

Google News shuts down in Spain after new law - tsycho
http://googlepolicyeurope.blogspot.com/2014/12/an-update-on-google-news-in-spain.html

======
aiiane
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8732859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8732859)

